# backerboard under new cabinets



## Boanerges (Oct 10, 2010)

I am renovating the kitchen installing new cabinets.  House is pier/beam. finished floor will be ceramic tile or ?.  Question is should I run the cement board wall to wall installing cabinets over this or install cabinets then run the bb to the cabinet base?


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2010)

I've seen it done both ways. I personally would choose to line the entire floor with the sub floor, then lay the cabinets. It may cost a few $$'s more, but it will help with lower floor soundproofing and give it a uniform look. Another consideration would be your dishwasher, which is set on the floor. If you continue your finished floor in the space where your dishwasher is installed, it will make it easier to remove if or when servicing is needed.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 10, 2010)

Are you putting the tile under the cabinets?


----------



## Boanerges (Oct 11, 2010)

I dont plan to.  there is a consideration for the dishwasher, however, I can install tile in that space after cabs or installed.


----------



## budro (Oct 11, 2010)

i agree with havasu. i have run into problems with the dishwasher going under cabinets when you have different heights. best to stay the same all the way. the time you save laying the bb in an open room will probably even out with the time it takes to cut the bb around the cabinets. also it is hard to secure the bb under the cabinet toe board. if you do not lay tile in the dishwasher hole, just make sure you lay your tile two or three inches in under the dishwasher hole. this will look better on the front legs of the dishwasher when installed with covers on. put a couple of scrap pieces in the back corners too. if you set the cabinets on the bb and then lay the tile in the hole where the dw goes make for sure you have the height you need. do not put the dishwasher in first and then lay tile up to it. it may never come out because you have just made the opening smaller. i can tell by havasu's response to you and other posters that he has been there, done that. budro


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2010)

Exactly....Been there-done that!


----------



## handyguys (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally - I like the finished floor to go wall to wall and cabinets on top. Dishwasher is one reason. Also, if cabinets get changed some day then you can do that without having to re-do the floor. (for example going from vanity to pedestal sink).

The opposing view is that the flooring would be more likely to change than the cabinets so re-doing a floor is easier when it isn't under the cabinets.

The last time I did a kitchen I did a wood floor and ran the floor to the wall. Last time I did a bathroom I ran tile to the wall.


----------

